# Houdini Sock Tutorial knit



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/36-columns/65-houdini-socks
This looks very interesting to me. I never heard of it before. It is by Cat Bordhi Link to pattern is at end of tut.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that IS interesting! Thanks for posting!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cat has videos on youtube for the Footprint Socks. This is the video on how to put in the leg:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Too cool! I'm going to have to knit a pair of those.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic, thanks so much.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Fascinating. Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it is a great idea.... however, why wouldn't you just put "in" the stitches for an afterthought heel as you would do an afterthought thumb in a mitten? Maybe I am missing something.......

I am no where near brave enough to cut my knitting. I would use the same technique, as you would for knitting an after thought thumb.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

jinx said:


> http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/36-columns/65-houdini-socks
> This looks very interesting to me. I never heard of it before. It is by Cat Bordhi Link to pattern is at end of tut.


Wow. That is brilliant. I am heavily into socks and can't wait to have a go.
Thank you for the link.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah Ha...maybe I'm not the only one who has a heart attack at the thought of steeking either!


AmyKnits said:


> I think it is a great idea.... however, why wouldn't you just put "in" the stitches for an afterthought heel as you would do an afterthought thumb in a mitten? Maybe I am missing something.......
> 
> I am no where near brave enough to cut my knitting. I would use the same technique, as you would for knitting an after thought thumb.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

After reading all of the posts here, I will just do my socks the regular way, when they are done, they are done. If I had to cut into my knitting, I would be just like Celt Knitter, I would have a heart attack!!


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

To Celt Knitter and LadyBecket: Just thinking about it gives me palpitations!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with you.

The mittens you are knitting are gorgeous again.



AmyKnits said:


> I think it is a great idea.... however, why wouldn't you just put "in" the stitches for an afterthought heel as you would do an afterthought thumb in a mitten? Maybe I am missing something.......
> 
> I am no where near brave enough to cut my knitting. I would use the same technique, as you would for knitting an after thought thumb.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just thought the idea was interesting. I have never sleeked anything and do not plan to now. However, if someone does use the pattern it would be great to see pictures.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

No need to be afraid of an afterthought heel you can put in a piece of yarn then unravel it to pick up the stitches and knit it BUT you can also cut it if you haven't put a scrap piece of yarn in. It isn't like steeking you cut just one stitch where you want the heel to be and then slowly unravel the yarn and put the stitches on spare needles so you can knit your afterthought heel. It really isn't scary at all. And actually is kind of perfect .....say you are knitting and don't have the foot length of the person you are making the sock for handy. You could make a tube sock and finish. Then when the person you are knitting the sock for is present measure the tube up to their foot and decide where the heel should be and cut a stitch and unravel and put in the afterthought. 
I always try to remember when I am trying new techniques - I am in control of my knitting ... My knitting isn't in control of me ; )
A knitting fiend in wisconsin
Mary Jo
http://whatzitknitz.com/?p=2028
Ps the link is to an afterthought toy I made. I love to swatch and try new techniques my swatches and experiments are toys though not little swatch squares. This toy has 8 afterthought openings so plenty of practice with an afterthought and then I really go out of control and double knit after thoughts another great knitting trick. I know not a heel but still an after thought


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting, I have done the afterthought heel before, but never an afterthought leg. May have to try this.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

The afterthought heel using waste yarn seems much simpler to me. The outcome seems to be the same so why bother snipping etc?


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting. I made a pair with after thought heel and I don't like the look of it. It is weird. I prefer "good old way" of making a heel be it short rows or heel flap. I guess you "can't teach an old dog......


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this sock... I have her e-book and will be adding this to her folder that I created. I love this sock because you can then put any kind of cuff on it you want... very nice.. and in her book she tells you how to make the perfect fitting sock every time.. well worth the price of the book..


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/36-columns/65-houdini-socks
> This looks very interesting to me. I never heard of it before. It is by Cat Bordhi Link to pattern is at end of tut.


I downloaded the pdf of the pattern and discovered that Adobe has a new "secure" setting that does not allow you to copy any or all of the pattern. This is a great copyright protection, however, I downloaded a pattern earlier this year for the little pink dress which is on a blue background and the words are in white. There is no way I can print that pattern without wasting loads of blue ink to print 6 pages. I find that very irritating because the only way to follow the pattern is to have it open on my monitor.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

SHAZAM !!!!!love this technique,sooo I dropped the WIP and started this practice sock hope it works ..... tkankx for sharing


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

got all the way through to the part of cutting and I never before used a life line ,so many live stitches running .now I will practice using the life line and I will get it right but Cat's idea is a good one that I want to learn.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

czechmate said:


> got all the way through to the part of cutting and I never before used a life line ,so many live stitches running .now I will practice using the life line and I will get it right but Cat's idea is a good one that I want to learn.


Try checking out the tutorial I posted. Insert the needles first before cutting one stitch. I am anxious to hear how you make out.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I watched them and tried it on worsted weight and larger needles did it and it worked so now to go on to sock yarn.at least I figured it out.


----------



## seabeans (Oct 5, 2013)

Easiest, best fitting sock ever!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks to the OP and to all who made the comments that followed on this sock tutorial. Susan


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

jinx said:


> http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/36-columns/65-houdini-socks
> This looks very interesting to me. I never heard of it before. It is by Cat Bordhi Link to pattern is at end of tut.


Guess I was too late to see it. All I got on the link was

"Sorry, the page you are looking for was not found or no longer exists."

Maybe it's just me.


----------

